# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > **CONFIDENTIAL** BLOOD TESTING and 5 Day STEROID CLEANSE! >  Elevated Liver Enzymes

## bigmatt33

I am towards the end of my cycle of test mix 200mg eod and tren ace 100mg edo. I got some blood work done.


AST 356
ALT 1027

My doctor is a little concerned and I know I need to tell her the truth and I will. How bad do you all think this is? Should I stop? Should I lower the dose? I just lowered the test to 150mg edo to see if it would help lower my sex drive, in hopes that I can think with my brain again.

----------


## bigpapabuff

Drop the tren . Take UDCA.
Taking any other meds? Lifestyle? You drink or smoke?

----------


## bigmatt33

I have some winny inject. would it be ok to drop the tren and add the winny for three weeks? Or would that be hard on my liver too?

----------


## bigpapabuff

> I have some winny inject. would it be ok to drop the tren and add the winny for three weeks? Or would that be hard on my liver too?


Get your priorities straight bro, Its your liver..you only get one. If your lucky the elevations are temporary and are simply an indication your liver is working to remove toxins and not that its damaged. Dont add anything.

----------


## bigmatt33

I just don't know how elevated they are. Is this normal for a tren cycle?

----------


## jimmyinkedup

I think (not 100% sure) top end for ast and alt are 60 and 70 respectively SOOO are you sure those #'s are correct? If they are your doc would prob express more than some concern.

----------


## Bonaparte

WHAT?? I'm in the medical field (and have seen plenty of people dying from liver failure) and those are about the worst numbers I've ever seen. 
Are you sure you got those numbers right? 
Do you have hepatitis or something?

I'd drop the Tren immediately, avoid all alcohol, painkillers, statins, etc and take every liver supp known to man (starting with UDCA and NAC).
You also need to take a week off from lifting or any other exercise before rechecking, since damaged muscles will release the same enzymes as a damaged liver (causing a false high reading).

----------


## bigmatt33

ok I'm going to stop everything. My dr. want to do a hepatitis test on me. I'm going to have a conversation about everything with her.

----------


## lovbyts

What other meds are you taking? My liver enzyme test were high recently (not as high as yours) and I had a full ultrasound test done to make sure everything was OK
SGOT/AST
102, 
5-40


SGPT
68, 
6-60



After I stopped taking my Cholesterol medication for 2 weeks mine dropped down to:
SGOT/AST
36, 
5-40


SGPT
46, 
6-60

----------


## WalkinDead

So is the consensus here that its the Tren bringing the liver values up? Im on a similar cycle to the OP and my liver values are super super high as well.

Doing 400wk TestP/500wk TrenA and my last bloods (3 weeks into cycle) had me at
AST 308
ALT 767

I researched liver toxicity with Tren and some people seem to say it does but alot of folks say it doesnt.

In my case Im also taking Aromasin 12.5ED and Caber .5 E3D that I was suspecting as the culprits for my liver issues but now I wonder. BTW I dont drink or take any OTCs and I supp with Liv52/Milk Thistle (for all the good that seems to be doing)

----------


## 428scj

> WHAT?? I'm in the medical field (and have seen plenty of people dying from liver failure) and those are about the worst numbers I've ever seen. 
> Are you sure you got those numbers right? 
> Do you have hepatitis or something?
> 
> I'd drop the Tren immediately, avoid all alcohol, painkillers, statins, etc and take every liver supp known to man *(starting with UDCA and NAC)*.
> You also need to take a week off from lifting or any other exercise before rechecking, since damaged muscles will release the same enzymes as a damaged liver (causing a false high reading).


What is UDCA and NAC?

----------


## lovbyts

> What is UDCA and NAC?


Google is your friend. You can buy it from most health stores or amazon

----------


## johnnymctrance

would test cause an increase in liver enzymes???

----------


## WalkinDead

> Google is your friend.


Not so much in this case nor with most acronyms, google is just going to give you stuff like NAC = Newtown Athletic Club and Im pretty sure that isnt what he was referring too.

----------


## WalkinDead

> would test cause an increase in liver enzymes???


I dont think so but I am starting to think Tren does. We'll see after my next blood test. I ended up here after researching it based on my issue here,

edit: cant put the link to my other thread cuz Im less than 25 posts

----------


## 428scj

> I dont think so but *I am starting to think Tren does.* We'll see after my next blood test. I ended up here after researching it based on my issue here,
> 
> edit: cant put the link to my other thread cuz Im less than 25 posts


Tren definitely did for me. Last year my liver was fine on a Test E only cycle. This year I just added Tren to my Test E and they were whacked. You definitely need to take the liver supplements while on Tren.

----------


## 428scj

Edit

----------


## 428scj

I found out GNC sells NAC. Here is a link on the UDCA from this site.

http://forums.steroid.com/showthread...8#.UWTFQDeyiuI

----------


## WalkinDead

> I found out GNC sells NAC. Here is a link on the UDCA from this site.


Good useful info bro. Thank you.

----------


## 428scj

> Good useful info bro. Thank you.


You are welcome.

----------

